# Happy Birthday Scot



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 25, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Scot (born 1975, Age: 37)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 2680 Have a happy birthday friend.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berean (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dan!


----------



## Scot (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.

My wife got me Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism by Joe Morecraft. That's been on my list for awhile.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 25, 2012)

Very awesome set. I have it and they have used it for teaching in our Catechism class.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

